# 12 points



## RedRims (Mar 24, 2006)

can i just ask on behalf ov a friend if u accuire 12 points do u lose ur licence or are u allowed 12?


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

i believe you will loose your licence.


----------



## RedRims (Mar 24, 2006)

thought so

thanks


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

It depends. My son has accrued 12 and has kept his, but he pleaded exectional circumstances as he would lose his job if he lost his licence (HGV driver - points for speeding i.e. 35 in a 30 etc). I also know of another lorry driver who has got 18 points and is still driving.


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

cheyenne said:


> It depends. My son has accrued 12 and has kept his, but he pleaded exectional circumstances as he would lose his job if he lost his licence (HGV driver - points for speeding i.e. 35 in a 30 etc). I also know of another lorry driver who has got 18 points and is still driving.


my dad has had 12 and kept his for the same reason (sales rep)..if he got 3 more they would wait for 3 to come off before they went on..


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> my dad has had 12 and kept his for the same reason (sales rep)..if he got 3 more they would wait for 3 to come off before they went on..


sorry for this rather noob question, but as im 'new' to the UK and the driving license, how do points go off? you just drive 'clean'(read: not getting caught lol) for an x period of time and x amount of points will go off? thats interesting.

my mom and dad have it quite relaxted: they both got their drivers licence in holland, so they dont have a single point on their licence, which means lower insurance(they didnt ask for where they got the licence, its an international one for both of them!)


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Points are valid for 3 years and on your licence for four I belive ,12 is the max or you are on very shaky ground and looking at possible ban.If you want a clean licence before the 3/4 years ,get banned and start a new licence fresh ,although insurance will go up a bit


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You don't automatically lose your license at 12 points. The rcommendation is that on totting up there is an automatic 6 months ban. However, in exceptional circumstances this can be waived, but I've never heard of this being done myself.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it true that once you've served your 6months for 'totting up' you recieve your licence back, clean as a whistle - no points?? (if so, it would make sense to have a tot-up and then hey presto, no points to declare to insurance company)??????

I only ask as I've never had any points on my licence


----------

